# Minnesota snow storm



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

pics and equipment 14.7 inches


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

hell of a weekend with more on the way for tomorrow. places had 6 foot drifts. Blew a selanoid on the wide-out. but got everything done.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry one more. nice shirt by the wayThumbs Up


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great pics....you do very nice work for that amount of snow


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice fleet. I'm always impressed by how well those Westerns scrape.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice fleet and pic's!! How many accounts do you service?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome! Wish I had it here in NJ


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

My parents live out in Rockford and they said that towns were basically shut down it was so bad. Kind of wish I would have been back home for the fun! By the way very nice fleet!!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for this nice comments guys! still getting calls for one time deals. We service about 65 accounts 75% commercial and 25% resi.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

You company is about the size that I wanna be some day!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice looking fleet you have there, were's the trailer for the bobcat


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Equipment looks good. That storm unfortunately missed us by about 15 miles to the south.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have a sand/salt spreader?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool pics, Love the S185!!! What Tires/wheels and how wide of a bucket?
Thanks
Keep raking that money in.
Robert


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

where did you get your tall tires been calling around everyone is sold out!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1153241 said:


> Do you have a sand/salt spreader?


All we have is a snow ex tailgate spreder. If needed we sub out sanding.


rob_cook2001;1153421 said:


> Cool pics, Love the S185!!! What Tires/wheels and how wide of a bucket?
> Thanks
> Keep raking that money in.
> Robert


9 foot bucket with Hancook tires, well worth the money.


grosser397;1153624 said:


> where did you get your tall tires been calling around everyone is sold out!


 Lano's in corcoran


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

What rims do you have the Hancook tires mounted to??
Robert


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

you do some nice work. goodluck for the rest of the winter as well


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome looking fleet. Looks like you guys do great work.

Do you do all your plowing in house? Or do you have any subs?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1153241 said:


> Do you have a sand/salt spreader?


he doesn't that's why I fell in a parking lot he did last year. payup No i didn't sew him just gave him a hard time about it.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice fleet. LOVING the GMC dump, that truck with the wide out is beautiful IMO!!


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

What do you think is a better versitle plow wide out or MVP Just corious. 

Thank You
Justin


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

grosser397, we used gravity box tires off of one of our wagons and they do the same job that the tires from a bobcat dealer would and cost half the price.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Green Grass;1170064 said:


> he doesn't that's why I fell in a parking lot he did last year. payup No i didn't sew him just gave him a hard time about it.


There are many holes to this story! by the way what did you SEW???


ForestEdgeSnow;1170624 said:


> What do you think is a better versitle plow wide out or MVP Just corious.
> Thank You
> Justin


Having used both quite a bit i'm gonna say the wide- out easily.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

TKLAWN;1177867 said:


> There are many holes to this story! by the way what did you SEW???


That is the quality public education at work. ussmileyflag


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Green Grass;1177880 said:


> That is the quality public education at work. ussmileyflag


 Good stuff right there.


----------

